
Ask HN: YC Series A Deck Template? - ian0
I found the YC Seed Deck Template[1] by Aaron Harris &#x2F; akharris extremely useful to keep our deck in check. (thanks Aaron!) The article mentions there was a series A deck in the works, but I don&#x27;t think it was released. Any plans to do so?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.ycombinator.com&#x2F;intro-to-the-yc-seed-deck&#x2F;
======
slap_shot
I have the privilege of getting see a lot of pitch decks, from seed to late
round. Most of them are really, really bad.

I'm a founder and have two decks: one is 9 slides, the other is 3.

I think all seed and even Series A decks should follow a very similar format:
problem, solution/product, team, traction, competition and the ask.

I think two really good examples are Guy's Kawasaki's pitch deck[0] and
Sequoia's[1]. If you're veering off these paths, you had better have a damn
good reason (hint: you probably don't). I especially like Kawasaki's "What's
the underlying magic?" slide, and I really like Sequoia's "Why now?" Those two
slides are underrepresented.

I just looked at three decks that were sent me this week: 26 slides, 23
slides, 17 slides. Unnecessary.

Lastly, I'm in the minority with this belief, but I think more founders should
run their decks past designers. I'm not saying you need an elaborate and fancy
design, but good typography and composition make it look like you care. But,
as always, content is king.

[0] [https://guykawasaki.com/the-only-10-slides-you-need-in-
your-...](https://guykawasaki.com/the-only-10-slides-you-need-in-your-pitch/)

[1] [https://www.slideshare.net/PitchDeckCoach/sequoia-capital-
pi...](https://www.slideshare.net/PitchDeckCoach/sequoia-capital-
pitchdecktemplate)

edit: removed my opinion of the HN seed examples after further reflection.

~~~
ian0
Cheers for the links. If you followed the sequoia link you would end up with a
huge deck though - I think the original article [1] sums it up better.

[1] [https://www.sequoiacap.com/article/writing-a-business-
plan/](https://www.sequoiacap.com/article/writing-a-business-plan/)

